# lost first time owner of a maltese



## marcy718 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok so I am a first time owner of a maltese 3 months old...... don't know what to feed her.....I'm like so lost I don't even know what sort of treats I should give her.....how many times a day should they eat what portion....anyone.....also a first time dog owner


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations on your new baby!! A three month old needs to eat about 3 times a day. Feed what the breeder fed her and gradually add a good PUPPP food to it until you're feeding her all high quality food. Puppies can suffer from hypoglycemia if not fed more times a day. I actually had to hand feed my last fluff because he was do small, and wouldn't eat enough. There are different threads here about what types of food to feed your Malt. Welcome to SM. We would love to see pictures of of your new baby and learn more about you and your new puppy!!! Watch out Maltese are addicting a lot of members here have several.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Well there are lots of posts about food on here, everyone is partial to certain foods. As far as your new boo congrats! What is his/her name? When do we get to see a picture?  As for treats make sure you get some bully sticks and then I usually cut them in half for little babies it makes it easier for them, and they wont try to bite you as much. Make sure you take him or her to potty area every 30 minutes or 15 minutes if they are playing. I trainded Sir Lovkins to go outside but now I wish I would have trained him on pee pads and then to go outside b/c when the weather is nasty out, he does not want to go and I may find a present later. I believe all maltese love little plush squeeky toys. Sir Lovkins has a little pink octopus that he takes every where I go. I also tied a bundle of strings on there that he likes to try and shred. Kong toys are fun for them ( it is like a puppy puzzle). You will learn over the next few months when they need to potty, their pee pee and doo doo dance becomes obvious. Lastly, BREATH! It can be a bit overwhelming at first. Make sure you keep your baby close so you can monitor what they are doing. Oh and a crate=lifesaver.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Christina, just a heads up here on the strings---dogs can ingest them and they can get the insides "tied up." It can be critical. I cut any ribbons or strings off my toys so baby can't ingest. I almost lost a bitch once due to a rubber bunger she ingested & that doesn't show up on ex-rays! :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes yes... You will need something for puppy to chew on. They are teething now and they'll chew on anything!!! I use bully sticks bought at pet stores or on line. Keep an eye so they don't bite a piece off and choke. I take it away when the bully gets a couple inches long. Pee pads are great to train puppies on. There are disposable and reusable ones! Good luck!!!


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Christina, just a heads up here on the strings---dogs can ingest them and they can get the insides "tied up." It can be critical. I cut any ribbons or strings off my toys so baby can't ingest. I almost lost a bitch once due to a rubber bunger she ingested & that doesn't show up on ex-rays! :wub:


Thank you and noted will take them off! :thumbsup:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Christina congrats on your new baby -- totally adorable - I too am a new maltese owner but I adopted mine at 2 years old


----------

